
Mathematician finds solution to Poisson formula problem buried in 1959 paper - fforflo
http://phys.org/news/2016-03-mathematician-solution-poisson-formula-problem.html
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Three cheers for a honest man.

------
sabertoothed
Humanity still sucks at human knowledge management.

